# Sammelkartenspiel gesucht



## Himmelskrieger (7. Dezember 2008)

Schönen 2. Advent allen!

Mich würde mal interessieren, wer von euch ein oder auch mehrere Sammelkartenspiele spielt und was Ihr da empfehlen könntet!

Überlegt habe ich mir das WoW Sammelkartenspiel, kann das jemand empfehlen? Wird das überhaupt noch erweitert mit neuen Sets?

Gruß, Himmelskrieger


----------



## Templer2k (7. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe noch tausend karten von yu gi oh, und ich glaub noch mehrere tausend vom wow trading card siel, habs als mit freunden gespielt nun sammel ich eher ^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (7. Dezember 2008)

Jo yugi-oh istt das am besten durchdachteste. und gibt unendliche deck kombinationen miit 25 starter decks un 37 verschiedne booster oder so


----------



## Kronas (7. Dezember 2008)

hab keine ahnung wie das mit den wow karten geht, aber erweitertwerden sie
alle paar monate mal neues starterdeck und neue booster


----------



## Lisutari (7. Dezember 2008)

Ich mag Magic: The Gathering. 
Yu-Gi-Oh ist doch eher was für Kinder. Ist auf keinen fall böse gemeint, aber ein spiel mit so einfachen regeln ist nichts für mich.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (7. Dezember 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> hab keine ahnung wie das mit den wow karten geht, aber erweitertwerden sie
> alle paar monate mal neues starterdeck und neue booster




Sind denn bis jetzt nicht nur noch Neuerungen in 2007 erschienen und keine bis jetzt in 2008?

Wie ist das Spielen denn mit den WoW Karten, ist es kompliziert, machts wenigstens richtig Spaß?

Spielt hier jemand Magic?


----------



## Lisutari (7. Dezember 2008)

Offensichtlich ich^^


----------



## Himmelskrieger (7. Dezember 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Offensichtlich ich^^




Sorry, hab ich oben überlesen!

Laut deiner Aussage ist Magic also anspruchsvoller oder eher komplizierter?

Spielt denn hier niemand das WoW Spiel und kann was dazu sagen?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß, Himmelskrieger


----------



## K0l0ss (7. Dezember 2008)

Wenn du die Möglichkeit hast in deiner Umgebung Magic zu spielen, dann rate ich dir zu Magic. Ich selber spiele es auch, und es ist ein klasse Spiel, macht echt Spaß.


----------



## Razyl (7. Dezember 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Yu-Gi-Oh ist doch eher was für Kinder. Ist auf keinen fall böse gemeint, aber ein spiel mit so einfachen regeln ist nichts für mich.


Genauso siehts aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Animes = mies Yu-Gi-Oh = anime
Hach ja, zum Glück hab ich mich davor bewahrt überhaupt sowas anzugucken


----------



## chopi (7. Dezember 2008)

Onepiece ist auch ganz witzig,ein Duell dauert auch nicht so lange wie bei Magic.
Fals du dir keine Karten kaufen möchtest (bezweifle ich,aber trotzdem),man kann online zocken (Bin dort auch unter dem Namen Chopi vertreten)


----------



## Kamui Shiro (7. Dezember 2008)

kann man dort auch yugi oh zocken chopli?


----------



## Manoroth (7. Dezember 2008)

Magic the gathering! das ist das einzig wahre. yu gi oh etc sind nur billige kopien.

hab das selber jahre lang gespielt und es macht echt spass.


----------



## Night falls (7. Dezember 2008)

Joa, Magic ist auch das einzige bei dem ich mir Karten gekauft und es dann gespielt habe... Hat echt Spass gemacht, und davon gibts auch ein kostenloses programm um das über internet spielen zu können, allerdings hab ich leider den Namen vergessen :/


----------



## Razyl (7. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> kann man dort auch yugi oh zocken chopli?


Hmm dort auf der Seite wird in Groß angezeigt das yugioh zeichen...


----------



## Lisutari (7. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Animes = mies Yu-Gi-Oh = anime
> Hach ja, zum Glück hab ich mich davor bewahrt überhaupt sowas anzugucken


Du weist aber das das ein Kartenspiel ist? xD


----------



## Razyl (7. Dezember 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Du weist aber das das ein Kartenspiel ist? xD


Jop, aber dazu gab es diese [dumme] Animeserie worauf es basiert.


----------



## Lisutari (7. Dezember 2008)

Wirklich? Tut mir leid wusste ich nicht.
So nebenbei,m wie kann man ein Kartenspiel verfilmen? Ich hatte nicht das gefühl das bei Yu-Gi-Oh irgend eine story dabei ist?


----------



## Kamui Shiro (7. Dezember 2008)

doch ist dabei informieren dann posten


----------



## Manoroth (7. Dezember 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Wirklich? Tut mir leid wusste ich nicht.
> So nebenbei,m wie kann man ein Kartenspiel verfilmen? Ich hatte nicht das gefühl das bei Yu-Gi-Oh irgend eine story dabei ist?



einfach gesacht: da isn typ (yugi) der iwie so ne reinkarnation von nem pharao in sich hat und an nem turnier teilnimmt, bei welchem eben mit diesen karten gespielt wird. der einzige unterschied is, das die vicher per holotechnik "zum leben erweckt" werden. und dan wirds eigentlich total dämmlich weil iwie so typen deine seele klaun können wenn du son kartenspiel verlierst.

ich muss zugebn das cih das als ich klein war ab und an geschaut habe-.-


----------



## Lisutari (7. Dezember 2008)

Ach das ist mir zu verwirrend.


----------



## Manoroth (7. Dezember 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Ach das ist mir zu verwirrend.



glaub mir is net wirklich ne bildungslücke wenn du den anime net kennst. und mit dem kartenspiel selber hat das auch relativ wehnig zu tun^^


----------



## chopi (7. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> kann man dort auch yugi oh zocken chopli?


"Bald" ,stand da aber auch vor Monaten schon. z.Z. geht Naruto,One Piece und Dbz.


----------



## Lisutari (7. Dezember 2008)

Wusste ich doch das man kein Kartenspiel verfilem kann^^
Editt: Und lasst mich Raten, am ende war alles gut?^^ Ich liebe es wenn so serien realisitsch sind xD


----------



## Razyl (7. Dezember 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> glaub mir is net wirklich ne bildungslücke wenn du den anime net kennst. und mit dem kartenspiel selber hat das auch relativ wehnig zu tun^^


Die Serie war einfach nur zum totlachen. Einmal gesehen und glaube nach 5 minuten den Fernseher wieder ausgemacht^^


----------



## Manoroth (7. Dezember 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Wusste ich doch das man kein Kartenspiel verfilem kann^^
> Editt: Und lasst mich Raten, am ende war alles gut?^^ Ich liebe es wenn so serien realisitsch sind xD



jo is doch klar oder?`am ende hat yugi per zufall wider alle gerettet, die welt vor dem untergang bewahrt etc etc. langweilig halt^^


----------



## Night falls (7. Dezember 2008)

Besonders interessant fand ich, dass man die Bösewichter daran erkennen konnte, dass mehrere Stimmen übereinander gelegt wurden wenn sie geredet haben. Und es galt - je mehr Stimmen übereinander, desto stärker/böser war der Kerl. 
Ein grandioses Konzept...


----------



## Lisutari (7. Dezember 2008)

Bleieb nwir aber bei den richtigen Kartenspielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (7. Dezember 2008)

ne das ende kst eigentlich schlecht alle sterben zumindest n in gx


----------



## Kamui Shiro (7. Dezember 2008)

naja ok in der nächsten stafel werden sie dann wieder alle zurückgehohlt abe regal^^


----------



## Himmelskrieger (7. Dezember 2008)

Findet Ihr denn die Zeichnungen auf den Karten von WoW oder von Magic besser?

Zu Magic: mit welcher Edition kann man anfangen, oder sollte man?


----------



## Manoroth (7. Dezember 2008)

Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> Findet Ihr denn die Zeichnungen auf den Karten von WoW oder von Magic besser?
> 
> Zu Magic: mit welcher Edition kann man anfangen, oder sollte man?



mir gefallen die auf den magic karten besser^^

und kauf dir einfach die aktuellen boosters oder glecih n starter deck

ich spiele seit der 2ten oder 3ten edition aber die karten sind so gut wie nemmer zu bekommen^^

aber eigentlich ists egal mit welchen du anfängst


----------



## Himmelskrieger (7. Dezember 2008)

Ich dachte, dass die ersten Editionen gar nicht mehr verwendet werden dürfen, z.B. auf Turnieren etc.? Also könnte ich Problemlos ein Starter von der 9. Edition nehmen?!

Sind diese Schnelleinstiegdecks zu empfehlen? Gibt es glaube ich schon für 5 Euro...


----------



## Manoroth (7. Dezember 2008)

Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> Ich dachte, dass die ersten Editionen gar nicht mehr verwendet werden dürfen, z.B. auf Turnieren etc.? Also könnte ich Problemlos ein Starter von der 9. Edition nehmen?!
> 
> Sind diese Schnelleinstiegdecks zu empfehlen? Gibt es glaube ich schon für 5 Euro...



für n anfänger sicher. da haste ne ausgewogene mischung aus ländern und zaubern/vichers. reicht für den anfang voll und ganz

und bei offiziellen meisterschafften sind die alten nemmer erlaubt ja aber so für funmatches kannste die noch imemr benutzen^^


----------



## Himmelskrieger (7. Dezember 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> für n anfänger sicher. da haste ne ausgewogene mischung aus ländern und zaubern/vichers. reicht für den anfang voll und ganz
> 
> und bei offiziellen meisterschafften sind die alten nemmer erlaubt ja aber so für funmatches kannste die noch imemr benutzen^^



Ab welcher Edition ist denn "neu"?


----------



## Manoroth (7. Dezember 2008)

Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> Ab welcher Edition ist denn "neu"?



das zeug das du im laden bekommst^^ ältere bekommste nur in speziellen shops oder im i-net. und die ganz alten (1te und 2te edition) kosten n heiden geld da die langsam sammler wert bekommen^^


----------



## Himmelskrieger (7. Dezember 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> das zeug das du im laden bekommst^^ ältere bekommste nur in speziellen shops oder im i-net. und die ganz alten (1te und 2te edition) kosten n heiden geld da die langsam sammler wert bekommen^^




Wieviele Editionen gibts eigentlich...ich glaube ich werde einfach mit der 9. anfangen!


----------



## chopi (7. Dezember 2008)

Ist der Black lotus immer noch genauso teuer wie ein auto?


----------



## Himmelskrieger (7. Dezember 2008)

Eins verstehe ich noch nicht ganz bei Magic!

Kann man eigentlich wirklich alle Karten mischen, ich habe gesehen, dass es soviele verschiedene Themenboxen gibt. Also Beispielsweise Hell und Dunkel? oder so ^^


----------



## Manoroth (7. Dezember 2008)

Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> Eins verstehe ich noch nicht ganz bei Magic!
> 
> Kann man eigentlich wirklich alle Karten mischen, ich habe gesehen, dass es soviele verschiedene Themenboxen gibt. Also Beispielsweise Hell und Dunkel? oder so ^^



es gibt weiss, schwarz, grün, blau, rot und artefakt

viele amchen nur n einfarbiges deck, da man dann mit wehniger karten und ländern auskommen kann.

ich persönlich habe zum beispiel n sau hartes artefakt deck^^ hab da ka wie viele boosters für gekauft aber mich hat ncoh keiner geschlagen wenn cih mit dem spiele


----------



## Himmelskrieger (7. Dezember 2008)

wenn ich also nur ein grünes Deck haben will, muss ich dann auch die dazu passenden Booster kaufen? Gibt es auch, sagen wir mal, Mächte des "Guten" oder ähnliches?

Danke übrigens, für deine Hilfe! Bist wirklich sehr geduldig! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was zum Beispiel sehr gut aussieht ist Meister von Kamigawa, empfehlenswert?


----------



## chopi (7. Dezember 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> es gibt weiss, schwarz, grün, blau, rot und artefakt
> 
> viele amchen nur n einfarbiges deck, da man dann mit wehniger karten und ländern auskommen kann.
> 
> ich persönlich habe zum beispiel n sau hartes artefakt deck^^ hab da ka wie viele boosters für gekauft aber mich hat ncoh keiner geschlagen wenn cih mit dem spiele


Ein Freund von mir zockt das ziemlich viel und er hat ein krankes Deck oO
Eine (Artefakt)Karte besagt,dass alle Artefaktkarten unzerstörbar sind.
Und dann hat er noch den Platinengel.
Also gewinnt er sofort,sobald er die 2 hat (bzw kann er dann nicht mehr verlieren) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (7. Dezember 2008)

Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> wenn ich also nur ein grünes Deck haben will, muss ich dann auch die dazu passenden Booster kaufen? Gibt es auch, sagen wir mal, Mächte des "Guten" oder ähnliches?
> 
> Danke übrigens, für deine Hilfe! Bist wirklich sehr geduldig!
> 
> ...



nein in boosters sind zufällige karten drin. deshalb musste einiges an zeit und geld investieren damit was gescheites bei rauskommt^^ aber die meisten starter decks sind einfarbig^^


----------



## Himmelskrieger (7. Dezember 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> nein in boosters sind zufällige karten drin. deshalb musste einiges an zeit und geld investieren damit was gescheites bei rauskommt^^ aber die meisten starter decks sind einfarbig^^




alles klar, ich versuchs einfach mal mit dem Meister von Kamigawa- Deck, bzw, Turnierpackung und Boostern..... welches Deck wäre denn ein ein "Gegnerdeck"?


----------



## heinzelmännchen (8. Dezember 2008)

Magic: The Gathering!!!!

Es ist einfach das beste Sammelkartenspiel, 

und es gibt so viele schöne, böse Deckkombos, gegen die keiner gewinnen kann^^


Mir fallen spontan die hier ein:

Schwarzes Deck, alles Zombie-Kreaturen, Zombies verstärken sich gegenseitig, stehen vom Friedhof auf und ZACK! stehn 10 Zombies mit 15/15 vor dir ^^

Grünes Deck: dauert zwar etwas lange, aber wenn man schön viele dicke Grüne Kreaturen draußen hat, dann hat der Gegner keine Chance mehr

Blau: Konter-deck mit vielen bösen karten, bei denen der Gegner seine Kreaturen und was ers sonst noch so draußen hat, wieder auf die Hand nehmen muss

Weiß: survival-Deck mit Karten, die Lebenspunkte bringen und mit Karten, die die HP verdopeln und mit Karten, bei denen ro Runde nur eine Kreatur angreifen kann
         dann noch paar passende Artefakte rein und der Gegner hat ohne Karten die Zaubersprüche zerstören keine Chance mehr, weil der Gegner ~endlos viele HP hat.

Rot: ein fieses Drachendeck, mit dem man schon in der ersten oda zweiten Runde 4 Drachen draußen hat, mit jeweils 5/5 Ergebnis: One hit nach einem Zug  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Es gibt natürlich noch nahezu unendlich viele Taktiken, aber das Spiel is einfach gut und es werden in den nächsten Jahren immer noch neue Editionen rauskommen.

achja, nen PC-Spiel gibs glaub auch noch^^


....und ein Tipp: ich würd mir zu anfang lieber ein normales Starterdeck kaufen mit ein doa 2 passenden Boostern und kein Turnierdeck, da bei den Decks die Taktik für den Anfang zu schwer is


----------



## Himmelskrieger (9. Dezember 2008)

Das ist doch ne Antwort!

Was ist denn mit diesem Einsteigerset, ist das zu empfehlen? Gibts bei Amazon für 25 Euro!

Also würdest du das Deck mit Meister von.... nicht empfehlen?

An sich würde ich gerne ein "helles" Deck spielen, sind die Booster dazu nicht Mirrodin? Und welches Themendeck gehört dazu?

Gruß, Himmelskrieger


----------



## chopi (17. Juli 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Onepiece ist auch ganz witzig,ein Duell dauert auch nicht so lange wie bei Magic.
> Fals du dir keine Karten kaufen möchtest (bezweifle ich,aber trotzdem),man kann online zocken (Bin dort auch unter dem Namen Chopi vertreten)



Jemand anwesend,der One Piece spielt bzw. spielen möchte? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da die Seite ziemlich tot ist,frag ich in dem Faden hier. Die Seite ist natürlich komplett kostenlos,nur eine Registrierung ist notwendig.
Wenn sich genug Leute melden,können wir ja sogar ein Buffedinternes Turnier veranstalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ps. Ich heiß da immernoch Chopi...


----------



## Medmius (17. Juli 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Ist der Black lotus immer noch genauso teuer wie ein auto?



Black Lotus von der Alpha Edition ist sicher mehrere Tausend Euro wert. Alle Karten von "Power-Nine" sind momentan mehrere Tausend Euro Wert.

Mit den Starter-Decks kann man ganz gut in Magic einsteigen. Für den Anfang ist es eigentlich egal, welches Starter-Deck man kauft. Meistens ist auch ein kleines Regel-Buch dabei, damit man ganz schnell die wichtigsten Sachen lernt.
Das Problem bei Magic ist, (jedenfalls bei mir) dass man fast nie irgendwelche andere Spieler findet. Als ich noch in Nürensdorf lebte, gabs dort jede Woche ein Dorf-Turnier mit 20-30 Spielern. Da wo ich momentan wohne kenne ich gerade mal 3 Leute die das aktiv spielen. All die anderen spielen Yugioh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich spiele momentan mit 2-Farben Decks.
Schwarz-Blau für schnelle Spiele und Grün-Weiss für langsame Spiele.
Mit Grün-Weiss hab ich, wenn das Spiel lange genug dauert, so viele Kreaturen im Spiel, dass der Gegner wenig dagegen anrichten kann. (Besonders mit 4x http://vandel.dk/magic/white/Decree%20of%20Justice.jpg in Kombination mit 4x http://magiccards.info/scans/en/10e/289.jpg) Wenn man dazu noch http://magiccards.info/scans/en/ds/74.jpg und http://magiccards.info/scans/en/10e/17.jpg im spiel hat, hat man ganz schnell x 7/7 fliegende Kreaturen die den Gegner in Stücke reissen.


----------



## dragon1 (17. Juli 2009)

scheisse ned aufs datum geckuckt flame me not


----------



## Falathrim (18. Juli 2009)

Jaja, Magic, das waren noch Zeiten...die unendlichen Deckkombinationen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kleriker, Zombie, Vogel-Soldaten, Drachen, Goblin, Elfen, Remasuri, Artefakt, lansames grünes, schnelles Grünes, Schwarz-Rot, Schwarz-Weiß.... 

Ich spiels aber nicht mehr, ist mir zu teuer...

Wenn ein Spiel bei meinem alten Vogel-Soldaten-Deck zu lange gedauert hat war auch irgendwann sehr vorbei, mit 15 20/20 Fliegenden Kreaturen :>

Definitiv das beste Sammelkartenspiel das ich je gespielt hab...Yu-Gi-Oh war wenn dann nur Zeitvertreib


----------



## Hordlerkiller (18. Juli 2009)

magic sag ich nur


----------



## Terrokan (18. Juli 2009)

Zu sagen wäre noch dass man bestimmte Strategien nicht einfach einzelnen Farben zuordnen kann. 
Grün hat zwar viele teure , starke Kreaturen trotzdem gibt es ebenfalls z.b Tarmogoyf , eine der meistgespielten Kreaturen  und vom Kosten/Nutzen Faktor abartig gut . 
Versuch lieber dir , sobald du ein bisschen den Überblick gefunden hast , eine Strategie zurechtzulegen und dann zu überlegen welche Farben du benutzt/welche dir nützliche Karten bietet.

Welche Editionen nützlich wären läßt sich folgenderweise erklären : 
Das ganze ist in verschiedene  Formate gegliedert ( T2 Standart , T1,5 Legacy , T1 Vintage usw.) in denen jeweils andere Editionen erlaubt und unterschiedliche Karten verboten sind.

Außerdem können Magic karten je nach dem  was du spielen willst sehr teuer sein. Für´s  einfach mal so mit Freunden zocken geht´s  , aber für selbst kleinere Turniere braucht man bestimmte Karten die einfach sehr teuer werden können ( Duals , Fetchies , Goyf , FoW falls es wem was sagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )
So nen Turnierfähiges Legacy Deck kann schonmal gut und gerne 350 - 500 Euro kosten.

Macht aber wirklich ne Menge Spass und ist vom Anspruch und der möglichkeit an Taktiken einfach nicht mit Kinderkram wie Yugioh zu vergleichen.  Also , du triffst die richtige Wahl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 Edit : Arg , da haben wir wohl alle nicht aufs Datum geguckt ;( Egal , versauert der Post halt


----------



## crowsflyblack (19. Juli 2009)

Wir ham vor kurzem hier bei uns im Studentenwohnheim ein MAGIC-Revival gestartet. Die ganzen alten Karten mal wieder aus dem "Keller" geholt und mal wieder ein wenig gezockt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Des macht halt immer noch Spaß! Haben uns dann bei ebay mal ein paar ältere und extrem günstige Displays gekauft und mal wieder etwas gedraftet, so wie früher!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab dann auch mein Lieblingsdeck bissl ausgemottet und aufgepeppelt. Ein Mono Black Ratten Deck ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

